# 900 round



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll bet it's close to perfect, if there is one. 

I remember shooting an indoor Metric 900 in 1977 in Champaign, Illinois, and Richard McKinney shot an 870 with an Olympic Bow. That was the same winter he won the World Outdoor Championship in Australia.


----------



## apapig (Jan 6, 2011)

I do believe the cdn. record is owned by Deitmar at 899! Is that any good?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

titanium man said:


> I'll bet it's close to perfect, if there is one.
> 
> I remember shooting an indoor Metric 900 in 1977 in Champaign, Illinois, and Richard McKinney shot an 870 with an Olympic Bow. That was the same winter he won the World Outdoor Championship in Australia.


Matt Cleland shot a 896 I believe at the Ohio state championships in 1998, the year he was national champion. his nephew (the youngest 1400 shooter in history) shot a 893 in a brutal downpour 2 years ago at the Ohio 900

those are the two highest I personally witnessed


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

In Italy, Compound Men official record is 888, Compound Women record is 878, Recurve Men official record is 885 (scored by my son last year) and Recurve Women is 843 (by my daughter in 2008)


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The Michigan record for Freestyle Compound in a Target 900 (not metric) is 893 shot by Joe Kapp in 2002.


----------



## VALefty (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey, I was at that tournament! I believe that this was the first 900 meet that Fairfax Target Archers put on, (May 21) Randy Patterson shot the 891. We had 31 people finish the tournament, for a change we had more compound shooters (18) than recurve (13). This also attracted archers outside of northern Virginia, with folks coming from the Tidewater region, Maryland, Connecticut and Delaware. Randy just started shooting compound FITA, previously he specialized in 3-D.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

VALefty said:


> Hey, I was at that tournament! I believe that this was the first 900 meet that Fairfax Target Archers put on, (May 21) Randy Patterson shot the 891. We had 31 people finish the tournament, for a change we had more compound shooters (18) than recurve (13). This also attracted archers outside of northern Virginia, with folks coming from the Tidewater region, Maryland, Connecticut and Delaware. Randy just started shooting compound FITA, previously he specialized in 3-D.


Looks like they put on a FITA 900 round:
http://www.fairfaxtargetarchers.org/Registration-SS.pdf ...FITA 900 Round (90 shots, Five 6-arrow ends at 60-50-40 meters, 122 cm target for Cadet, Junior, Senior, and Master); 

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...ules/01 C&R Book/Book 2010/2010_book1_NEW.pdf ...4.5.1.10 The 900 Round consists of 30 arrows shot from each of the 60, 50, 40m distances for all classes on the 122cm target face. 

FITA has target awards for registered events: 
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...ules/01 C&R Book/Book 2010/2010_book1_NEW.pdf FITA TARGET AWARD - Recurve + Compound (all classes men and women)
Target, 900 Round - Score
on White - 750
on Black - 800
on Blue - 830
on Red - 860
on Gold - 875
on Purple - 890

Was it a registered Star FITA?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

VALefty said:


> Hey, I was at that tournament! I believe that this was the first 900 meet that Fairfax Target Archers put on, (May 21) Randy Patterson shot the 891. We had 31 people finish the tournament, for a change we had more compound shooters (18) than recurve (13). This also attracted archers outside of northern Virginia, with folks coming from the Tidewater region, Maryland, Connecticut and Delaware. Randy just started shooting compound FITA, previously he specialized in 3-D.


Looks like they put on a FITA 900 round:
http://www.fairfaxtargetarchers.org/Registration-SS.pdf ...FITA 900 Round (90 shots, Five 6-arrow ends at 60-50-40 meters, 122 cm target for Cadet, Junior, Senior, and Master); 

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...ules/01 C&R Book/Book 2010/2010_book1_NEW.pdf Page 47,4.5.1.10 The 900 Round consists of 30 arrows shot from each of the 60, 50, 40m distances for all classes on the 122cm target face. 

FITA has target awards for registered events: 
http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...ules/01 C&R Book/Book 2010/2010_book1_NEW.pdf Page 63,FITA TARGET AWARD - Recurve + Compound (all classes men and women)
Target, 900 Round - Score
on White - 750
on Black - 800
on Blue - 830
on Red - 860
on Gold - 875
on Purple - 890

Was it a registered Star FITA?


----------



## VALefty (Mar 6, 2005)

As for being a registered Star Fita, this is the interpretation by our club president who organized this meet.

"A "Star" FITA is an event that provides for the "Star" type of performance awards. The FITA Constitution and Rules (Chapter 6, section 6.3.2) allows FITA Star performance awards only for the FITA Round (36 arrows at each of four distances determined by category) such as we shoot for the VA State championship in August.

In contrast, the FITA Constitution and Rules (Chapter 6, section 6.3.4) provides for the FITA Target Award for several other outdoor rounds, including the FITA 900 Round.

So, in short, the FITA 900 Round is not a "Star Award" event it is a "Target Award" event."

Bob, as a judge, does that make sense?


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

VALefty said:


> As for being a registered Star Fita, this is the interpretation by our club president who organized this meet.
> 
> "A "Star" FITA is an event that provides for the "Star" type of performance awards. The FITA Constitution and Rules (Chapter 6, section 6.3.2) allows FITA Star performance awards only for the FITA Round (36 arrows at each of four distances determined by category) such as we shoot for the VA State championship in August.
> 
> ...



Our only reason for having a "Star" event, is so in the event of a world or national record, it will count.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

VALefty said:


> As for being a registered Star Fita, this is the interpretation by our club president who organized this meet.
> 
> "A "Star" FITA is an event that provides for the "Star" type of performance awards. The FITA Constitution and Rules (Chapter 6, section 6.3.2) allows FITA Star performance awards only for the FITA Round (36 arrows at each of four distances determined by category) such as we shoot for the VA State championship in August.
> 
> ...


 Yes! I sort of use the generic registering of tournament by member associaiton with FITA as Star FITA registered. So yes registered for FITA Target Awards is more correct.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

apapig said:


> I do believe the cdn. record is owned by Deitmar at 899! Is that any good?


I believe thats the Canadian 900 round, we canucks shoot 5m closer at each distance, 55 45 35.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

PA state record is 896 set last year. First 4 guys had 896, 895, 893, 893. I had the 895 and shot an 896 a few weeks before that. Thats not the FITA 900, just the 60,50,40 YD 900 round.


----------



## aroshtr (Jul 19, 2002)

We just had our Montana state target (NFAA 900 round 60, 50, & 40 yards). This is the first year we shot the 122cm face. In the past we have always used the 80cm face. We had a young gentelman Paul Tedford shoot a 598! It was very impressive to watch. On the 80cm face Josh Schaff has the state record at 887. I really think the 900 is a great round to get newer and less experianced archers a positive shooting experiance. Wish it was used more often.

Joel


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

I think you mean 898? 

I agree, the 900 is a fun, and challenging round to shoot. I really think it would be a staple of many tournaments if the "O"* word wasn't so ominous, and everybody had to follow in tow with FITA.

*Olympics


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

I was at the Utah state a couple of weeks ago and Gillingham shot 899 at 60,50,40 yards. You can see the results at stobarchers.com under results. I imagine that to be our state record!


----------



## gonehuntin (Dec 2, 2004)

One of my JOAD kids (bowman) shot a 897 this past Sat on a Star Fita 900  Only been shooting a bow since Christmas!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm organizing 900 FITA round since the 70's, and tens of 900 FITA are organized in Italy every year since ever, but Italian record for Compound men is still 888. Of course, Sergio Pagni has never shot a 900 Round, and this competition is considered for beginners, but while a perfect 300 should be "easy" at 40 mt, 50 mt and specifically 60 mt are not SO easy. 
So, if someone says Dietmar Trillus shot 899, I have to congratulate, but if a kid can "easily" shoot 897, I'll wait to see him dominating the next World Junior championships shooting far over 700 at 50 mt ...


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> I'm organizing 900 FITA round since the 70's, and tens of 900 FITA are organized in Italy every year since ever, but Italian record for Compound men is still 888. Of course, Sergio Pagni has never shot a 900 Round, and this competition is considered for beginners, but while a perfect 300 should be "easy" at 40 mt, 50 mt and specifically 60 mt are not SO easy.
> So, if someone says Dietmar Trillus shot 899, I have to congratulate, but if a kid can "easily" shoot 897, I'll wait to see him dominating the next World Junior championships shooting far over 700 at 50 mt ...


naw doubt that it would happen here in the states we shoot these 900 rounds at a 122cm target face the 10 on a 122cm is a few hairs smaller than the "yellow" on the 80 cm.


----------

